
Emacs in the real world – part 1 - rayvega
http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/emacs-in-the-real-world-part-1/
======
silentbicycle
Uh, since when is Emacs mythical? This article is a bunch of noise. Yeah,
Emacs expects you to play finger-twister sometimes (and I'm not convinced
that's a good thing), and yeah, it's extensible as hell (which usually makes
up for the awkward keybindings).

If you want to learn Emacs, quit fetishizing it with articles like this and
just do it. Install it, start it, then hit alt-x, type "help-with-tutorial",
and hit enter. Work through the (brief) tutorial. It's not that hard. I'm
sorry if xkcd never told you about this.

Flagged.

~~~
hugh3
It's not even all that hard to start using, since you can use the menu system
for just about any command that a beginner might sensibly want his text editor
to perform.

~~~
silentbicycle
Sure, but if it was just about "any command that a beginner might sensibly
want his text editor to perform", they could stick with textmate (or
whatever). Using menus _inherently_ sucks, because it doesn't scale to
hundreds of operations. Emacs transcends both, but I don't begrudge the people
who prefer vim either - each cuts the bullshit and focuses on actual editing.

Also, a lot of people who build Emacs extensions (self included) consider the
menus as an afterthought, best dealt with after cancer (or C++) is cured,
i.e., never.

~~~
1amzave
Hell, I just turn off the menu bar entirely -- and the scroll bar and the
toolbar with all the goofy buttons on it...waste of valuable screen real
estate that could have text in it, if you ask me.

One of these days I'll get around to re-binding M-` to something useful,
too...

